# How to Kill a Fateweaver



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had any pointers for killing this monstrosity. 

I'm planning on fighting him soon and am dreading the fateweaver / blood crusher combination which I'm sure will make an appearance.

I'm going to be facing him with DH, so I was debating the best method of removing the FW without dedicating too many points.

So far the best ideas I've had are...

1. Death by Callidus Assassination (no saves of any kind)

2. Psycannon drop in - Deepstrike a unit of teleporting grey knights in with 2 psycannons and try to blast him apart (might not work if he has joined a squad)

3. (most viable so far) Full frontal assault. I'm assuming the Fateweaver will form the crux of his force (allowing his surround units to reroll their invulns means he should be with the bulk of his units). One possible plan is to drive up in a Land Raider Crusader, unload a squad of 10 grey knights with 2 incinerators and a holy relic with attached grand master (also with incinerator), shoot with everything at the fateweaver/attached or nearby units, then assault in and do the hurt.

I realize plan 3 is extremely expensive, but it will also guarantee the death of a good portion of his army if it works well. Also, I snuck a teleport homer onto the justicar just in case my terminators needed help coming in.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

He can not join a unit so this is not a problem. 
Psycannons are a good option, so I would go for that.


----------



## Zoshonel (Dec 10, 2008)

*just...*

shoot the bejeezus out of him. Thats all, remember he can fail that leadership test. Just be prepared to lose a guy, hopefully you kill him with bolters or mass shots.


----------



## red baron (Jun 13, 2009)

As a daemon player I can tell you that a 300 point fateweaver will be in the middle of the entire daemon army. With his special rule the entire army will be grouped around him both for the oralce of eternity rule and as body guards. This HQ character ironicaly has the lowest leadership and isn't fearless like the rest of the army so every wound for him is a force weapon. Every wound could potenially instant kill him so just try to wound him every chance you get and eventually he'll die or as fluff says (willingly) retreat to the warp in shock.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

You're using Daemonhunters against Daemons? Ouch...

Max out on Crusaders. Blood Crushers can't even get in. Hurricane Bolter 'Weaver till he 'dies' and then do the same to Crushers. Never disembark, except to win the game.


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Klaus if you were not using deamonhunters I'd suggest a sm librarian with null field to cancel out the reroll invunerable saves. With demon hunters and as he can't join units I'd say psycannons FTW.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

or shoot everything around it with pyscannons or flamers till he fails


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I was wondering if there was some kind of reason why you wouldn't just shoot the guy with a psycannon. I thought maybe he had some kind of special rule that meant he wouldn't be wounded on a 3+ with no save. If there was such a rule, I might look silly if I forgot it.

Just shoot the guy with a psycannon. He will fall down embarassingly dead. You probably want 2 psycannons to take him out of the game. Maybe 3.

My suggestion for a DH player would be to get a unit of GKs with 2 psycannons to defend your base, and put a couple of mystics nearby. That way daemons can't really deploy anywhere near you, and any that try to approach will get shot (back) to hell. Best to have a transport nearby in case of bloodcrushers.


----------



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

Best thing is kill him on his drop if you can because I would bunch him up against DH. I am sure the player you are facing will do his best to surrond him with other MC and give him cover saves.


----------



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice- but what about non GK armies, such as my black Templar? I do t really bring too much shooting and cc could get messy


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, as GK you have access to arguably the most useful weapons in the game, the Psycannon and Incinerator.
They slaughter those few bastards with nasty invulnerable saves, and still do pretty damn good against anything else.

Shoot him with Psycannon, but do your best to make sure he doesn't get a cover save. (he gets to re-roll that too :O)

For Black Templars, or any other army really, use anything in your power to either reduce his Ld, or negate his re-rolling power.
If you can't, then your best bet is to shoot him lots, or ignore him and try to make him not matter.


Just a side-note, IG have the most ATROCIOUS anti-Fateweaver counter ever.
Psyker Battle Squads with Weaken Resolve is AWESOME against him!


----------

